# A Few Shots From my First Engagement Session...



## dawssvt (Nov 16, 2009)

I looked through several e-session threads here before I went out today. I'm pretty satisfied with the shots from today for it being my first time, but I definitely see plenty of room for improvement.

C&C welcome...

1.






2.





3.





4. I'm feeling like the post work should be dialed down some on this one. It's a tad too red. What do you think?





5.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 16, 2009)

#4 - I've heard of head shots....but


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Nov 16, 2009)

I am a beginner too.  I will give my comments though.

1. I like, his face looks slightly over saturated.
2. Wish catchlights were better and that there wasn't a fluorescent bulb in that lamp.  Good framing though  
3. Love the idea, lighting, and colors.  Pose looks unnatural to me.  I bet they will like it though, and that is most important.
4. I actually love it.  Color looks cool with this capture.  I think their attire made this picture.  Not sure if it will be one of their favorites, but it is mine.  
5. Nice ring shot.  Feels like a magazine ad.  You might want to hit it with the dodge tool to brighten up the ring.  

All in all I think you did very good, but as I said, I am no pro.  My first engagement shoot was pretty humbling.  Hope you learned as much as I did.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> #4 - I've heard of head shots....but



This shot is quite common and is becoming a 'new classic'.  While it flies in the face of a headshot, it's becoming wildly popular.  I like it, but it's just so done.  Try to always bring something new to a classic shot.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 16, 2009)

AnotherNewGuy said:


> I am a beginner too.  I will give my comments though.
> 
> 1. I like, his face looks slightly over saturated.
> 2. Wish catchlights were better and that there wasn't a fluorescent bulb in that lamp.  Good framing though
> ...




Thanks for the comment! They were standing between two adobe building - killing the color and #1 and #2 - I'll work on that more. Yea, I wish that bulb wasn't there either. I feel the same about #4. I'm not sure they will fall in love with it just due to the fact you can't see their faces, but I LOVE that shot! 

Here is one more of the ring. The I need a macro lens :x


----------



## mat wildlife (Nov 18, 2009)

A good set of shots. Here's some nit-picking:
#1 Bra strap showing; card in window;foot against the wall.
#2 needs some separation between head and lamp.
#4 appears to have a slight magenta cast (at least on my screen).

#5 is my favourite - could make a very good ad.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 20, 2009)

mat wildlife said:


> A good set of shots. Here's some nit-picking:
> #1 Bra strap showing; card in window;foot against the wall.
> #2 needs some separation between head and lamp.
> #4 appears to have a slight magenta cast (at least on my screen).
> ...



Thanks for your comment. I will be changing the color cast on some of these on my final edit :mrgreen:


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 23, 2009)

Anymore comments?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 23, 2009)

#3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

> #3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"


I was thinking more along the lines "take me here take me now"


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 23, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> #3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"


 
i agree...she looks like she;s backing off.
she also doesnt look thrilled in #2.

great shots overall though!
nice job.


----------



## Krasnal (Nov 23, 2009)

I really like the #3 The idea is very good, realisation is ok.
#1 #2 are correct.
#4 I like the colours but this photo have nothing to tell me.
#5 I don't take it, nothing interesting IMHO.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 24, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> #3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"



 Yea, the expression isn't the best!



SrBiscuit said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > #3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"
> ...



Thanks! :mrgreen:



Krasnal said:


> I really like the #3 The idea is very good, realisation is ok.
> #1 #2 are correct.
> #4 I like the colours but this photo have nothing to tell me.
> #5 I don't take it, nothing interesting IMHO.



Thanks for the comment!



IgsEMT said:


> > #3 she's thinking "what the hell does he think he's doing?"
> 
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines "take me here take me now"



:thumbup: Maybe that was what she was thinking?


----------



## Moni (Nov 25, 2009)

I liked them all...but mostly: 1,3,5.

1st one looks very romantic...3rd one could be better if the girl had shown synchronized expressions. And in the 5th one.....loved that you focused on the ring....but if the face were bit more exposed it could be fantastic!


----------



## Katelyn.Rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I really love Image #3, but she looks a little ..uncomfortable with the situation. Image #1 is nice too, kind of a casual sexy look..


----------



## Shockey (Dec 3, 2009)

As you said there is lots of room for improvement.
Experiment with off center crops, work on your pp to get more pop into the photos.
Look at lots of pictures, work on posing and getting your subjects to relax.
Keep at it you will get there.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

I love#3, but I'm a huge nit-pick about bra straps. Gratned, that isnt' your fault, she dressed herself, but see if you can remove them with Photoshop.


----------

